# Il nous manque une case



## teo (5 Avril 2005)

Les droits et devoirs du Citoyen. Payer ses impôts. Et les Droits et Devoirs des Administrations face aux changements ?

Dans la Déclaration simplifiée, avez-vous remarqué quelque chose de spécial dans les cases à cocher dans la partie de votre état-civil ?

Non ? Allez, je vous aide un peu...

De célibataire vous pouvez... vous _marier_, puis _divorcer_, _perdre_ votre homme ou votre femme ou vous en _séparer_, décider de vivre en _concubinage_... et...
C'est tout.

On est en 2005. Le pacs existe depuis... 1999.

Depuis cette année je peux faire une déclaration commune avec mon ami, on s'est pacsé fin 2002 mais il manque la case dans cette feuille bleue. Je suis toujours C. _Célibataire_. Et pas de case pour moi.

Normal. On attendra encore un peu. C'est pas si grave. Un petit oubli. C'est comme la signature du pacs au Tribunal d'Instance. Attendre 3 ans pour une déclaration commune* (sauf si il y a impots sur la fortune, là on douille immédiatement). Et plus largement, les refus en entrant en boîte en couple "_car vous n'étes pas accompagné_" (_et ducon, 12 ans de vie ensemble, tu veux un papier signé du pape, c'est ça ?_), les noms d'oiseaux et le reste. On a l'habitude.

J'ai la rage froide  

_* et là, j'ai encore plus les boules, je dois à M. Sarkozy de pouvoir la faire dès cette année. Merci Nicolas. Réellement. Uniquement pour ça. Et pas merci à Ségolène, Lionel ou François. Ni à Jacques et Bernadette. Ni à celui qui a pondu la simplifiée._

Une simple case, c'est aussi ça qui me ferait de nouveau croire dans la Politique. Dans les politiques.
Je suis pas le seul et pas le plus à plaindre. Mais je crois qu'on est un certain nombre (quelle que soit notre mode de vie, notre couleur de peau, nos choix ou non-choix religieux ou politiques, nos situations économiques, etc.), à trouver que quelque part, chacun à son niveau, il nous manque une case pour nous exprimer.
Et c'est pas bon du tout.


----------



## Berthold (5 Avril 2005)

Tu rejoins l'ensemble des gens qui trouvent que la société régresse en matière sociale. Il n'y a pas que le système, les individus aussi sont tirés vers l'égocentrisme. Mais c'est c'est, hélas, plus naturel et facile à comprendre.
Jetons nos télés, allons faire une belote avec nos voisins. Ça a l'air stupide, mais sortir de son petit vase clôt est un départ de solution qui finira par rajouter la case qui te manque, oui oui.


----------



## Pitt (5 Avril 2005)

Bonjours Teo,

   Je crois comprendre l&#8217;origine de ton dépit, mais je crois que ce n&#8217;est pas de la faute de l&#8217;administration fiscale.

   En effet, si tu paies des impôts chaque années tu reçois une déclaration très très simplifiée reprenant l&#8217;essentielle des données de l&#8217;année passée.

   Par contre, le formulaire 2042-C t&#8217;aurais probablement permis de modifier ton statut personnel ? En effet, il me semble que dans celui-là il y a une case pour le PACS.

   Lien :http://www2.finances.gouv.fr/formulaires/dgi/2005/2042/f2042.html



   Peut-être n&#8217;est il pas trop tard pour que vous corrigiez votre déclaration.

   Bon courage et désolé si je me suis trompé.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

Bonjour teo ...

J'avoue que n'étant personnellement pas concernée rose: oui mauvaise excuse) je n'avais pas fait attention à ça ...

Très surprise, j'ai fait des recherches et je suis tombée sur ça :

*PACS : déclaration commune*
Tous les partenaires d&#8217;un pacte civil de solidarité (PACS) signé avant le 1er janvier 2004 doivent remplir une déclaration commune *pour toute l&#8217;année*. Les autres, ceux qui ont signé courant 2004 doivent remplir trois déclarations. La marche à suivre :
*- PACS conclu avant 2004*
Vous vous êtes Pacsés en 2001, 2002 ou 2003, vous devez remplir votre première déclaration commune.  

  Vous avez reçu une déclaration pré-imprimée
Remplissez-la en rajoutant l&#8217;identité de votre partenaire et en cochant page 2 la case « liés par un PACS » et l&#8217;année de sa signature. Joignez également la déclaration de votre « moitié » après l&#8217;avoir préalablement barrée.

C&#8217;est votre première déclaration de revenus
Procurez-vous un imprimé vierge auprès de votre centre des impôts, de votre trésorerie, de votre mairie ou, à partir du 7 mars, sur le site des impôts, www.impots.gouv.fr. Complétez la première page de vos noms et prénoms, votre adresse et, en page 2, cochez la case « liés par un PACS », sans omettre l&#8217;année de déclaration du pacte.

*- PACS conclu en 2004*
Cette année, vous vous retrouvez dans la même situation que de jeunes mariés ! Vous devez remplir trois déclarations. Une chacun(e) pour les revenus perçus entre le 1er janvier et le jour de la signature du pacte. Et une déclaration commune pour les revenus perçus après cette date. Il en va de même pour les charges déductibles.

*A savoir.*
Vous devez adresser ces trois imprimés au centre des impôts dont dépend votre domicile commun.

Tu retrouveras ce texte là !



en espérant que ça puisse t'aider !


----------



## rezba (5 Avril 2005)

Et oui, téo. Que veux-tu ?! Toi, le marginal, tu n'as qu'à aller fouiller les tréfonds des actes administratifs. Ta situation tout à fait légale n'est pas oubliée, elle est mise à l'index... 

Nos sociétés ont toujours été en avance sur les administrations qui les régissaient. Mais c'est vrai que parfois, le décalage devient vraiment marquant. Ou... significatif. 

Tiens, ça me fait penser que j'ai le dossier d'inscription en sixième de ma gamine à remplir, et qu'encore une fois, on ne peut mettre q'un seul représentant légal. Et une seule adresse. Toujours très pratique lorsqu'on est sous le régime (de droit et par défaut) de l'autorité parentale conjointe, et de la double adresse de garde alternée.
C'est vrai que ce régime n'a que dix ans. Avant qu'il n'arrive dans l'éducation nationale et les collectivités locales, on peut patienter encore 10 ans...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2005)

Ta fille est de garde ? et ben elle fait mal son boulot


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

Message supprimé par son auteur.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2005)

toc toc (air son creux)


----------



## nato kino (5 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Message supprimé par son auteur.



Tiens, le doc a changé sa gomme.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Avril 2005)

Scathorine a dit:
			
		

> ........!!!!........



Oula !!!    :mouais:


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

>



  

Restons calme... je répond pas de suite, j'ai pas encore eu le temps de répondre, des RV ce matin et cet aprèm' ,je suis un peu lent à mettre les choses par écrit, j'aime prendre du recul pour éviter de m'emballer, c'est un de mes défauts... Restons vraiment  Et je pensais pas avoir autant de réponses  :rateau: .

Mon but n'était pas de lancer un post qui finisse fermé car on aura tous craché notre bile sur "ce système de m**** ou les cons c'est les autres, on nous cache tout on nous ment, etc.".
No way. Ca favorise un discours facile où nos pires instincts se libèrent.

Donc je finis ma réponse, la relis et vous la poste, dans la journée ou la soirée, quand j'aurai pu m'y atteler.

Mais restons calme et débattons sans trop d'énervement, s'il vous plait.

Et merci pour vos MP


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Tu rejoins l'ensemble des gens qui trouvent que la société régresse en matière sociale. Il n'y a pas que le système, les individus aussi sont tirés vers l'égocentrisme. Mais c'est c'est, hélas, plus naturel et facile à comprendre.
> Jetons nos télés, allons faire une belote avec nos voisins. Ça a l'air stupide, mais sortir de son petit vase clôt est un départ de solution qui finira par rajouter la case qui te manque, oui oui.



En matière de régression, le PACS est en fait un faux progrès qui en matière fiscale, en matière de biens personnels et en cas de décès d'un des pacsés est un vrai piège. un notaire t'expliquerait ça mieux que moi, mais il faut y faire xtrèmement attention...

Donc un conseil, avant de vous pacser, voyez un notaire pour vous éviter des problèmes en cas de dépacsage après si il y a séparation et pour prévoir toutes les éventualités...


----------



## teo (6 Avril 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses..

_Berthold_: merci de me rappeler que je dois essayer d'organiser une soirée voisinage dans mon immeuble cette année ;-) Elle m'a manqué l'année dernière. C'est effectivement ce genre de rapport à l'autre qui fait du bien dans la tête et pas les fadaises qu'on nous recycle mal sur touts nos petits écrans, quels qu'ils soient.   

_Lorna_: t'inquiète pas, si je devais suivre tout ce qu'il se fait, se dit et qui ne me concerne pas, je me fais cloner 3 ou 4 fois pour essayer d'arriver à suivre ! je ne me suis pas occupé des cases pour parents ayant ou n'ayant pas d'enfants à charge en remplissant ma décla, par exemple 

_Pitt et Lorna_: oui, merci pour vos liens, une petite recherche sous Google "Impots Pacs" m'avait déjà effectivement donné une très longue liste de liens.
Pour la télédéclaration:  il faut savoir aussi que quand on est change de statut d'une année sur l'autre, il n'est pas possible de se télé-déclarer. Je peux tout à fait le concevoir pour des raisons techniques ou autres. Et je ne m'en énerve pas trop longtemps.
Mais quand je reçois ma feuille de base, je trouve normal que l'Etat (dont je suis un fervent partisan quoi que pourrait en penser certains) ou ses employés se souvienne-nt que des députés et sénateurs ont votés pour que j'ai le droit à ma petite case et que ce n'est pas "rien".   
_Dura Lex Sed Lex_, j'ai jamais fait de latin, mais je sais que ça veut dire "La loi est dure, mais c'est la loi", on est pas censé l'ignorer. Donc je m'adapte (je n'ai pas rayer marié pour y mettre Pacsé, j'ai fait une case à côté). Je ne suis pas un extrémiste.

_Rezba_: ça me rassure pas vraiment de savoir que c'est aussi lent pour tout le monde (et pour la garde de tes charmants enfants en particulier). Cela dit, je me considère pas comme _mis à l'index_, le mot est peut-être un peu fort, je trouve. Enfin, je vais chercher mon dictionnaire...

C'est tellement énorme si on y pense, j'ai bossé dans une imprimerie, d'autres années encore dans des ateliers de graphisme, j'ai envoyé une fois un _Bon à tirer_ pour un tirage de 3 millions d'exemplaires (j'ai même fait plus gros après). On avait vraiment bien vérifié qu'il y ait pas de fautes... et là... combien de tirages pour cette feuille bleue ? Je ne peux croire que personne ne l'ait vu. Imaginez qu'il y ait pas eu la case Divorce... ou Marié. Vous rigoleriez un bon coup et le Ministre ferait réimprimer ou pas son bordel et ça ferait les choux gras dans le Canard... Juste deux poids-deux mesures. Mais bon, c'est pas _si_ grave, je vais me fendre d'un courrier... et l'année prochaine, on verra bien.   

_FabFab_, pour ce qui est du Pacs, je ne serai plus si dur avec. J'ai été le premier à hurler en 1998 quand le premier projet a été lamentablement repoussé grâce aux absence des députés de la majorité de l'époque et le premier à trouver que c'était une loi mal foutue quand elle a -enfin- été votée un an plus tard, par la même majorité. Mais quand même. Si tu re-situes à l'époque où on avait à peine les tri-thérapies, le Pacs offre un minimum aux "premiers venus" (avant le Pacs, on s'est battu pour le Cucs, son ancêtre, à l'époque où il y avait pas les tri-thérapies et où la famille pouvait virer le conjoint malade de l'appartement commun du jour au lendemain car souvent il n'y avait pas de bail commun prévu).
De mon côté, je me suis pacsé uniquement pour des raisons fiscales en cas de décès, particulièrement car on achetait un appartement à deux. Les droits de successions sont plus aisément payables avec nos assurance vies. a basisse. Un peu. Sans Pacs, on peut donner carrément l'appart aux impots...  J'ai fait ça après de longues recherches et dialogue avec notre notaire. Le contrat n'est pas le contrat de base proposé, il est adapté à notre situation, mais on est conscient que cette loi n'est pas parfaite. Comme chacun devrait le faire avant chaque mariage de manière identique. Un contrat de mariage ou de Pacs se travaille en concertation.

Pour les gens qui ont de l'argent -et c'est pas nouveau-, il est évident qu'un acte devant notaire, assurances etc. règle la majorité des pb en cas de décès ou de séparation. Et eux quelqu'un leur remplit leur feuille d'impots. Mais ce n'est pas mon cas.
Alors oui, le Pacs n'est pas parfait mais je trouve que le mariage non plus, il a mal vieilli ces 2 derniers millénaires. Mais c'est un autre débat.
Voilà, j'en terminerai là pour le moment.

_Petite anecdote sur où ça se passe, quand même: pour arriver au vieux bureau du Tribunal d'Instance de Paris 20e, il a fallu faire la queue, passer derrière le guichet, traverser une salle d'archives, dire bonjour aux gens en train de prendre leur pause-café et aller chercher un fauteuil défoncé pour la personne qui nous accompagnait, car il n'y avait que 3 chaises dans la salle... on en rigole encore...tellement c'était, bizarre !_


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _FabFab_, pour ce qui est du Pacs, je ne serai plus si dur avec. J'ai été le premier à hurler en 1998 quand le premier projet a été lamentablement repoussé grâce aux absence des députés de la majorité de l'époque et le premier à trouver que c'était une loi mal foutue quand elle a -enfin- été votée un an plus tard, par la même majorité. Mais quand même. Si tu re-situes à l'époque où on avait à peine les tri-thérapies, le Pacs offre un minimum aux "premiers venus" (avant le Pacs, on s'est battu pour le Cucs, son ancêtre, à l'époque où il y avait pas les tri-thérapies et où la famille pouvait virer le conjoint malade de l'appartement commun du jour au lendemain car souvent il n'y avait pas de bail commun prévu).
> De mon côté, je me suis pacsé uniquement pour des raisons fiscales en cas de décès, particulièrement car on achetait un appartement à deux. Les droits de successions sont plus aisément payables avec nos assurance vies. a basisse. Un peu. Sans Pacs, on peut donner carrément l'appart aux impots...  J'ai fait ça après de longues recherches et dialogue avec notre notaire. Le contrat n'est pas le contrat de base proposé, il est adapté à notre situation, mais on est conscient que cette loi n'est pas parfaite. Comme chacun devrait le faire avant chaque mariage de manière identique. Un contrat de mariage ou de Pacs se travaille en concertation.
> ]


----------



## Muti (6 Avril 2005)

excuse, mais pas trop plates quand même, pour mon poste colèrique d'hier qui m'a valu la censure ce dont bien sûr je n'ai cure, mais je suis ulcérée par ce monde Kafkaien où jour après jour nos libertés les plus fondamentales sont rognées par des politique imbéciles et une économie qui marche sur la tête et ni l'une ni l'autre au service de l'homme mais des capitaux et de cette absurde loi du marché qui ne mène qu'à la ruine la plupart d'entre nous.Je suis fondamentalement humaniste et pas là pour désigner des coupables mais à mon avis un jour,Dieu reconnaîtra les siens,et même si ma lutte prend parfois un tour scatologique et vulgaire aux yeux de certains je n'ai cependant pas la moindre vulgarité d'âme ce qui est à mon sens le plus important


----------



## teo (6 Avril 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> excuse, mais pas trop plates quand même, pour mon poste colèrique d'hier qui m'a valu la censure ce dont bien sûr je n'ai cure, mais je suis ulcérée par ce monde Kafkaien où jour après jour nos libertés les plus fondamentales sont rognées par des politique imbéciles et une économie qui marche sur la tête et ni l'une ni l'autre au service de l'homme mais des capitaux et de cette absurde loi du marché qui ne mène qu'à la ruine la plupart d'entre nous.Je suis fondamentalement humaniste et pas là pour désigner des coupables mais à mon avis un jour,Dieu reconnaîtra les siens,et même si ma lutte prend parfois un tour scatologique et vulgaire aux yeux de certains je n'ai cependant pas la moindre vulgarité d'âme ce qui est à mon sens le plus important




Dont acte. Incident clos.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Lorna_: t'inquiète pas, si je devais suivre tout ce qu'il se fait, se dit et qui ne me concerne pas, je me fais cloner 3 ou 4 fois pour essayer d'arriver à suivre ! je ne me suis pas occupé des cases pour parents ayant ou n'ayant pas d'enfants à charge en remplissant ma décla, par exemple



Aaah tu me rassures je me suis crue (pendant un instant  ) nombriliste extrêmiste ! 

_(Et puis moi les papiers faut que ça aille vite , je repère la bonne case, hop j'inscris je signe et terminé  je déteste la paperasse !  )_



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> _Pitt et Lorna_: oui, merci pour vos liens, une petite recherche sous Google "Impots Pacs" m'avait déjà effectivement donné une très longue liste de liens.
> Pour la télédéclaration: il faut savoir aussi que quand on est change de statut d'une année sur l'autre, il n'est pas possible de se télé-déclarer. Je peux tout à fait le concevoir pour des raisons techniques ou autres. Et je ne m'en énerve pas trop longtemps.
> Mais quand je reçois ma feuille de base, je trouve normal que l'Etat (dont je suis un fervent partisan quoi que pourrait en penser certains) ou ses employés se souvienne-nt que des députés et sénateurs ont votés pour que j'ai le droit à ma petite case et que ce n'est pas "rien".




En effet vive l'administration : devoir remplir deux déclarations différentes alors qu'une "simple-case-qui-représente-beaucoup" suffirait ! 


En tout cas merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre si longuement !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

comment cela , tu es avec un autre depuis 12 ans      

et moi alors ?  

et nos 7 enfants ?   


et moi qui croyait etre la seule et unique prunelle de tes jeux


----------



## teo (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment cela , tu es avec un autre depuis 12 ans
> 
> et moi alors ?
> 
> ...




Je ne sais pas si c'est un lapsus   mais c'est un jeu effectivement  et donc _"oui, je suis un être ignoble qui t'a menti toutes ces années... mon passé me rattrape ! Comment me faire pardonner, Oh ! Roberta de mon coeur ! :love: la honte me fait rougir "_


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> excuse, mais pas trop plates quand même, pour mon poste colèrique d'hier qui m'a valu la censure ce dont bien sûr je n'ai cure, mais je suis ulcérée par ce monde Kafkaien où jour après jour nos libertés les plus fondamentales sont rognées par des politique imbéciles et une économie qui marche sur la tête et ni l'une ni l'autre au service de l'homme mais des capitaux et de cette absurde loi du marché qui ne mène qu'à la ruine la plupart d'entre nous.Je suis fondamentalement humaniste et pas là pour désigner des coupables mais à mon avis un jour,Dieu reconnaîtra les siens,et même si ma lutte prend parfois un tour scatologique et vulgaire aux yeux de certains je n'ai cependant pas la moindre vulgarité d'âme ce qui est à mon sens le plus important



Ouais, ben j'en veux toujours pas de ce que tu prends... Ca t'arrange vraiment pas les neurones...


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Dont acte. Incident clos.



Merci. Les MP sont là pour les échanges personnels.


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2005)

J'imagine que nous sommes de plus en plus nombreux à assumer une garde alternée. A l'amiable, sans décision officielle, puisque sans mariage, donc sans divorce.
Mais bon, pour remplir un dossier d'admission en 6ème, il faut désigner un responsable principal .
Remarquez en écrivant, je me dis que la question se pose finalement quasiment dans les mêmes termes pour les parents vivant ensemble.

Quel étrange concept que celle du responsable principal...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juin 2005)

*Mouais, les séparations sont toujours difficiles*

Maintenant, puisqu'on parle de ça, je crois franchement pouvoir dire que c'est à mon ex qu'il manque une case...


 :hosto:  :modo:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine que nous sommes de plus en plus nombreux à assumer une garde alternée. A l'amiable, sans décision officielle, puisque sans mariage, donc sans divorce.
> Mais bon, pour remplir un dossier d'admission en 6ème, il faut désigner un responsable principal .
> Remarquez en écrivant, je me dis que la question se pose finalement quasiment dans les mêmes termes pour les parents vivant ensemble.
> 
> Quel étrange concept que celle du responsable principal...



Les gens ne sont pas assez responsables, il est de bon ton parfois de leur imposer ce qui pourrait paraitre l'évidence.

Parfois il faut expliquer.

On leur dit, "toi y en a devoir prendre responsabilité"

"toi y en a devoir t'engager..."

"toi y en a adulte..."

Voilà, c'est totu pour l*e* concept.

Mais normalement on devrait pas avoir besoin...


----------



## Nexka (15 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine que nous sommes de plus en plus nombreux à assumer une garde alternée. A l'amiable, sans décision officielle, puisque sans mariage, donc sans divorce.
> Mais bon, pour remplir un dossier d'admission en 6ème, il faut désigner un responsable principal .
> Remarquez en écrivant, je me dis que la question se pose finalement quasiment dans les mêmes termes pour les parents vivant ensemble.
> 
> Quel étrange concept que celle du responsable principal...



Ca depend des établissements je pense....   

Dans mon lycée depuis cette année (oui oui juste depuis cette année) nous fesons cas des situations de garde alternée. 
Par exemple nous envoyons le bulletin trimestriel au pére et à la mére quand les adresses sont différentes. 
Mais en effet je pense que c'est une initiative du service de la vie scolaire de mon lycée en particulier, et non une directive de l'éducation nationale..


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ca depend des établissements je pense....
> 
> Dans mon lycée depuis cette année (oui oui juste depuis cette année) nous fesons cas des situations de garde alternée.
> Par exemple nous envoyons le bulletin trimestriel au pére et à la mére quand les adresses sont différentes.
> Mais en effet je pense que c'est une initiative du service de la vie scolaire de mon lycée en particulier, et non une directive de l'éducation nationale..



Education Nationale qui comme chacun devrait savoir, s'occupe d'éduquer les enfants, pas les parents...


----------



## Nexka (15 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Education Nationale qui comme chacun devrait savoir, s'occupe d'éduquer les enfants, pas les parents...



Ouaip mais par la force des choses (et vraiment elles sont fortes les choses des fois    ) souvent on doit recadrer les parents aussi...  :hein: 

Oui monsieur votre fille doit être au lycée à 18h, comme tout le monde!!! Non elle ne peut pas rester chez vous juste parce que elle a envie!!  Oui monsieur vous nous l'amenez maintenant!!


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

Pauvres de nous...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

Pauvre de vous, moi depuis que j'ai passé une soirée à surfer au pieu avec le powerbook, les gosses, fini, c'est ça les processeurs RISC


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

C'est quoi le cercle SM ?


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2005)

oui... ça doit pas être facile tout les jours. Quand j'étais môme (77-85), on était une minorité d'enfants de divorcés en classe. Depuis la situation s'est largement inversée. Et ils ont pas l'air d'avoir vu les choses arriver...
Et je pense fortement aussi à un charmant bambin de ma connaissance qui a un papa et deux mamans.

Dans un genre plus anecdotique, c'est les enquêtes ou sondages où on me demande qui est le "Chef de famille". Je les laisse s'enferrer dans leur pas-de-case à cocher en faisant explicitement l'imbécile, histoire que l'info remonte.
___________________________

- Vivez-vous en couple ?
_- Oui_
- Qui est le chef de famille ?
_- Qu'entendez-vous par Chef de famille ?_
- Euh... le ou la responsable... euh... celui ou celle qui s'occupe des affaires... enfin... 
_- Oui ? Dans notre cas, les deux s'occupent des "affaires", y'a pas vraiment de chef par ici, on est pas à l'armée._
- Bon, euh... _silence_... on va passer directement aux questions alors...


J'ai l'impression que les concepteurs de questionnaire on encore du boulot sur la planche...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> oui... ça doit pas être facile tout les jours. Quand j'étais môme (77-85), on était une minorité d'enfants de divorcés en classe. *Depuis la situation s'est largement inversée*.



Faut pas exagérer...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, pour remplir un dossier d'admission en 6ème ...



Ah moi aussi j'ai eu quelques soucis :hein: et puis en plus y'avait pas la place de déborder en dehors des cases, il y avait bien quelques lignes vierges avec pour titre "remarques" mais c'était sur la fiche destinée à l'infirmerie  que veux-tu nous sommes des "anormales" !


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi aussi j'ai eu quelques soucis :hein: et puis en plus y'avait pas la place de déborder en dehors des cases, il y avait bien quelques lignes vierges avec pour titre "remarques" mais c'était sur la fiche destinée à l'infirmerie  que veux-tu nous sommes des "anormales" !



Et il est souhaitable que vous le restiez.

On ne va tout de même pas imposer un nouveau modèle ?
*
Un peu d'anticipation :*

Comment, vous n'êtes pas divorcés ?

Séparés alors ?

Non plus ?

Ah, vous êtes Mère célibataire ?

Non plus ?

Ah je sais, vous avez changé de sexe..

Non plus ???

Vous êtes marié ?

....euh... avec une femme ?

Sans rire ???

Vous la battez au moins ?

Non plus...

Attendez j'appelle mon responsable...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et il est souhaitable que vous le restiez.
> 
> On ne va tout de même pas imposer un *nouveau modèle* ?




Modèle de famille ? 
Famille modèle ?



Tu serais pas retrograde toi ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le cercle SM ?


Un truc inommable, cruel et juste, en même temps. Aujourd'hui on a gravé 3 tables de lois dans le granite, dont une sur la différence des sexes et en ce sens je rejoins Teo.


----------



## Nexka (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un truc inommable, cruel et juste, en même temps. Aujourd'hui on a graver 3 tables de lois dans le granite, dont une sur la différence des sexes et en ce sens je rejoins Teo.



De quoi???  De préférer les hommes aux femmes  

Moi aussi je suis bien d'accord, c'est pour ça que je suis pas lesbienne d'ailleur


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Modèle de famille ?
> Famille modèle ?
> 
> 
> ...



Appellons ça comme on veut.

Si c'est être progressiste que de prôner la normalisation des rapports conflictuels dans le couple, la mise en avant des familles *dé*composées et autres déviances de notre siècle. Je ne le suis pas effectivement.

Ceci dit, et c'est assez rassurant, l'avant garde, c'est sur eux qu'on tire en premier...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un truc inommable, cruel et juste, en même temps. Aujourd'hui on a gravé 3 tables de lois dans le granite, dont une sur la différence des sexes et en ce sens je rejoins Teo.



C'est vrai, et y a des greluches ?

Du mobilier humain ?

Des saladiers pleins de coke ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

c'est ma foi assez précis sur la situation...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Appellons ça comme on veut.
> 
> Si c'est être progressiste que de prôner la normalisation des rapports conflictuels dans le couple, la mise en avant des familles *dé*composées et autres déviances de notre siècle. Je ne le suis pas effectivement.



j'ai déjà entendu ce genre de discours quelque part.


 "les déviances de notre siècle"  garde bien tes ½illères surtout, on sait jamais.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, et y a des greluches ?
> 
> Du mobilier humain ?
> 
> Des saladiers pleins de coke ?


Cet après-midi même, l'Amok, dans son esprit chevaleresque a même créer un crédit pour ce genre de dépense ennuyeuses.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà entendu ce genre de discours quelque part.
> 
> 
> "les déviances de notre siècle"  garde bien tes ½illères surtout, on sait jamais.




Faut reconnaitre que c'est un des plus beau que j'ai fait celui là.

Dommage, c'était la fin le mieux, et tu t'es arretée à un détail...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Cet après-midi même, l'Amok, dans son esprit chevaleresque a même créer un crédit pour ce genre de dépense ennuyeuses.



Et y a des combats de femmes dans la confiture de cassis ?

Et y a un open bar  ???


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà entendu ce genre de discours quelque part.
> 
> 
> "les déviances de notre siècle"  garde bien tes ½illères surtout, on sait jamais.


sortir que le mot déviance de la phrase c'est un peu nier la réalité, non ? surtout les conséquences... sur les moufetons.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sortir que le mot déviance de la phrase c'est un peu nier la réalité, non ? surtout les conséquences... sur les moufetons.



Et oui mais ça on s'en fout.

Faut aller de l'avant...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et y a des combats de femmes dans la confiture de cassis ?
> 
> Et y a un open bar  ???


Selon la bienséance admise, seule les massages entre membre sont permis, comme efforts, les verres on te les sert. Les nioubes c'est pas si inutile.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> garde bien tes ½illères surtout, on sait jamais.



Et trés sérieusement, je suis trés content de mes oeillères toutes neuves.

Ce que j'avais à découvrir l'a été, maintenant place au calme.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Selon la bienséance admise, seule les massages entre membre sont permis, comme efforts, les verres on te les sert. Les nioubes c'est pas si inutile.



Et on peut donner des notes aux filles du forum ?

Genre... bof... peut mieux faire... 06/20.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

et pourquoi crois-tu qu'il n'y ait pas de femmes nommées là-bas ?


----------



## Nexka (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Selon la bienséance admise, seule les massages entre membre sont permis, comme efforts, les verres on te les sert. Les nioubes c'est pas si inutile.






			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi crois-tu qu'il n'y ait pas de femmes nommées là-bas ?



Tu déconnais pas tout à l'heure en plus


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine que nous sommes de plus en plus nombreux à assumer une garde alternée. A l'amiable, sans décision officielle, puisque sans mariage, donc sans divorce.
> Mais bon, pour remplir un dossier d'admission en 6ème, il faut désigner un responsable principal .
> Remarquez en écrivant, je me dis que la question se pose finalement quasiment dans les mêmes termes pour les parents vivant ensemble.
> 
> Quel étrange concept que celle du responsable principal...



Il manque toujours des lignes...  même mariés on demande le nom du chef de famille...    et que dois-je mettre dans cette case...  Le sien ? le mien?  c'est moi qui fait tout en fait ...     

En fait les fiches à remplir évoluent ...  et l'on a la possibilité de mettre les deux parent même s'ils sont séparés et dans le cas de L.  les bulletins peuvent être envoyés aux deux parents s'ils sont séparés.
Je crois que tu peux le demander, c'est possible...  En tous cas les instances des collèges préfèrent cette démarche de la part des parents..   

Rien d'autre et surtout pas de polémiques...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi crois-tu qu'il n'y ait pas de femmes nommées là-bas ?



Et est ce qu'on peut dégrader des gens ?

Les mettres au fers ?


----------



## katelijn (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi crois-tu qu'il n'y ait pas de femmes nommées là-bas ?



Pour éviter de vous remettre en question


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

Les gens se dégradent d'eux-même de par leur lettres de postulation, après il en faut du courage pour se lever avec un fou rire pareil ! Leur fer c'est ne rien en faire


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les gens se dégradent d'eux-même de par leur lettres de postulation, après il en faut du courage pour se lever avec un fou rire pareil ! Leur fer c'est ne rien en faire



les gens...

enfin, bon, faut faire avec...


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sortir que le mot déviance de la phrase c'est un peu nier la réalité, non ? surtout les conséquences... sur les moufetons.



Tu sais des moufetons avec des parents qui s'aiment plus c'est pas génial comme situation non plus 
Quelle que soit le _sexe_ de leurs parents par ailleurs.




Ps : on est vraiment obligés de parler du cercle partout ?


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les gens se dégradent d'eux-même de par leur lettres de postulation, après il en faut du courage pour se lever avec un fou rire pareil ! Leur fer c'est ne rien en faire



mais tu racontes que des conneries toi ...  ma parole t'a fumé la moquette ... en cercle


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais des moufetons avec des parents qui s'aiment plus c'est pas génial comme situation non plus
> Quelle que soit le _sexe_ de leurs parents par ailleurs.
> 
> 
> ...



Et toi aussi madonna tu fais partie de ce cercle ?

Pour le reste...

Je pense que de nos jours, les gens n'ont plus l'habitude prendre sur eux, plus l'habitude d'affronter les emmerdes.

Au moindre petit pet, c'est la séparation, la facilité.

Moi je pense que se sont les embuches qui font les couples.

Et je pense aussi (désolé pour les progressistes de l'avant garde...) que se sont les couples qui font les enfants.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais tu racontes que des conneries toi ...  ma parole t'a fumé la moquette ...



Non ce qu'il dit est vrai.

J'ai des preuves photographiques qu'il vient de m'envoyer...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais des moufetons avec des parents qui s'aiment plus c'est pas génial comme situation non plus
> Quelle que soit le _sexe_ de leurs parents par ailleurs.


je ne parlais pas de ça en particulier, mais du fait que les gens splittent bientôt pour un conflit de marques de cigarettes et se sentant mieux, croient que leur mômes aussi, alors qu'ils n'y pensent apparement pas... c'est pourtant les mômes qui le disent si souvent...


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je ne parlais pas de ça en particulier, mais du fait que les gens splittent bientôt pour un conflit de marques de cigarettes et se sentant mieux, croient que leur mômes aussi, alors qu'ils n'y pensent apparement pas... c'est pourtant les mômes qui le disent si souvent...





moi c'est parce qu'y avait trop de cheveux dans la baignoire après son shampooing quotidien


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)




----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et toi aussi madonna tu fais partie de ce cercle ?
> 
> Pour le reste...
> 
> ...




Ah ouai il est mieux celui là de post quand même...  On est moins endurant, c'est à cause des boites de conserve il paraît, les flageolets surtout...  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai il est mieux celui là de post quand même...  On est moins endurant, c'est à cause des boites de conserve il paraît, les flageolets surtout...  :mouais:



Et voilà...

Y avait le mot "pet" dans mon post du coup, le voilà qui s'engoufre dans la brèche...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y avait le mot "pet" dans mon post du coup, le voilà qui s'engoufre dans la brèche...



Bref, tout ça c'est du vent...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

Ouais un peu...

Au fond...


----------



## Luc G (15 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> le voilà qui s'engoufre dans la brèche...


2 f, Sonny, 2 f   

Sinon, tu nous fais un schéma ?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> 2 f, Sonny, 2 f
> 
> Sinon, tu nous fais un schéma ?



2 F ??

Mais ou ça ? 

Pour le schéma, tu sais bien que la Fig 1 est toujours à ta disposition...


----------



## katelijn (15 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que de nos jours, les gens n'ont plus l'habitude prendre sur eux, plus l'habitude d'affronter les emmerdes.
> 
> Au moindre petit pet, c'est la séparation, la facilité.
> 
> ...



Ha, enfin!!   

Et je me tue à le repeter à mes enfants! (a leur demande, évidemment)  

Nous, on a d'abord fait les enfants et au bout de dix ans de "fiançailles" on à décidés de se marier.  (bon c'est vrai, on peut à la demande des enfants, nous on s'en foutait) Les embûches on a connues, maintenant on les connais vis à avis des tiers, c'est génial, on pense pareil, pas besoin de se concerter :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Les embûches on a connues


Yoda, sors du derrière de katelijn


----------



## katelijn (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Yoda, sors du derrière de katelijn



Mets un casque compatible


----------



## katelijn (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je ne parlais pas de ça en particulier, mais du fait que les gens splittent bientôt pour un conflit de marques de cigarettes et se sentant mieux, croient que leur mômes aussi, alors qu'ils n'y pensent apparement pas... c'est pourtant les mômes qui le disent si souvent...



Peut-être que je n'ai pas comprise le mot "splittent", suis pas francophone.
On est pas encore assez déjantés pour qu'on n'ai envie que nos mômes nous ressemblent.
Pourtant c'est mal partie, bonjour 68 et l' anarchisme.
Et puis franchement, fait ch*** cette époque


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

split, de to split


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2005)

Une copine pour sonnygirl ?


----------



## katelijn (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> split, de to split



Ok, désolée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que de nos jours, les gens n'ont plus l'habitude prendre sur eux, plus l'habitude d'affronter les emmerdes.
> 
> Au moindre petit pet, c'est la séparation, la facilité.
> 
> ...



Ni progressiste, ni rétrograde, simplement conscient d'être assez foireux sur la question du couple...
La solution provisoire (qui dure...) a été pour moi de ne pas faire de gosse... Je n'amène personne dans mes naufrages...
Pas un modèle... Assez effrayé par ceux que les autres proposent... Je fuis. C'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé...
Immature, inconsistant ; si vous voulez ; et autres qualificatifs en I ...
Ni fierté, ni remords. Simplement le vide, par moments, avec lequel il faut dealer... :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

Rock'n'roll quoi


----------



## teo (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et toi aussi madonna tu fais partie de ce cercle ?
> 
> Pour le reste...
> 
> ...



Je te rejoins partiellement (comme quoi...) sur la difficulté et les embûches dans le couple.

Je ne te suis pas du tout, par contre, sur le mot déviance, plus haut, mais ça tu dois t'en douter.

En couple depuis 1993. Vie commune depuis 2 ans. Pas d'enfants.

_PS: pour l'importance des enfants dont les parents sont séparés à l'école, je sais juste que le nombre de divorces est d'environ 110-120'000 par an. Tous n'ont pas d'enfants. Remarque aussi bien que je ne promeuts rien, je constate juste et j'entend les amis et connaissances dans mon entourage._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Rock'n'roll quoi



Un peu réducteur, dans ce cas, non?    
Le nombre de rockers pères ou mères de "famille" est assez navrant... Je méprise Courtney Love et Kurt Cobain


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ha, enfin!!
> 
> Et je me tue à le repeter à mes enfants! (a leur demande, évidemment)
> 
> Nous, on a d'abord fait les enfants et au bout de dix ans de "fiançailles" on à décidés de se marier.  (bon c'est vrai, on peut à la demande des enfants, nous on s'en foutait) Les embûches on a connues, maintenant on les connais vis à avis des tiers, c'est génial, on pense pareil, pas besoin de se concerter :love:  :love:  :love:



Inutile de faire un historique de ma dernière année de vie, les habitués s'en souviendront (les autres iront chercher dans le bar), mais attendre d'avoir des enfants pour se marier n'apporte aucune garantie pour un mariage futur. Papa d'une petite fille de 7 ans, je suis en instance de divorce (eh oui, c'est toujours pas fini, la guerre à la con) après 8 ans et demi de vie commune et deux ans de mariage.
J'avais espéré qu'au moins les choses se passeraient intelligemment. C'était oublier que le chantage est une arme qui est souvent utilisée dans ce cas, même quand c'est la personne qui s'est barré qui en use.
Mais je ne désespère pas. Je suis même optimiste et je ne suis pas contre l'idée de me remarier un jour...
En revanche, c'est vrai que pour les mômes, c'est un peu plus commun qu'avant, mais ce n'est pas pour ça qu'ils le vivent mieux.

Et là encore, on revient à ce problème de case. Qui est responsable?

Dans un autre genre, si vous avez des mômes hors mariage, et si la mère ne l'autorise pas par écrit au Tribunal d'Instance, le père n'a aucun droit sur l'enfant. C'est pas génial ça aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

pour mon experience perso , vis a vis de l'ecole et de ses eleves avec parents separé...

je veux bien une mesure , peut etre n'importe laquelle , mais une mesure valable pour tous , pas quelques chose de aleatoire et au bon vouloir de chaque directeur d'ecole...

bioman voudrait bien avoir les bulletins de ses enfants , il en a recu 3/4 puis rien...
pour cela il a du envoyer un tas de paparasse et un tas de coup de fil a la limité de la politesse....la mere fait obstacle au point d'arriver a inscrire les enfants au nom de son mari actuel


le pere de ma fifille il se desinteresse totalment d'elle , lui pourtant il reçoit bien les bulletins , obligation de mettre les coordonnées  de parents sinon l'inscription n'est pas valide .......


----------



## Nexka (16 Juin 2005)

En fait dans la plus part des lycée et collèges, le programme informatique qui gére la base élève (donc les adresses, les situations familliales ect....) tourne encore sous DOS (véridique)   
C'est pour vous dire son ancienneté....  :mouais:  :hein: 
Et bien sur il n'a jamais était actualisé.... 

Mais bon normalement (je dis bien normalement) l'année prochaine, la nouvelle version de GEP (le programme dont je vous parle) devrait sortir... ENFIN!!!!   

Ils auront peut être pensé à rajouter des cases...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

pomme-ctrl-alt-del ?


----------



## rezba (16 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dans un autre genre, si vous avez des mômes hors mariage, et si la mère ne l'autorise pas par écrit au Tribunal d'Instance, le père n'a aucun droit sur l'enfant. C'est pas génial ça aussi?



Non, ce n'est pas tout a fait vrai. En France, depuis 1994, la double reconnaissance de l'enfant (avant et après) par les deux parents vaut justificatif d'exercice conjoint de l'autorité parentale. C'est donc la copie intégrale de l'acte de naissance qui fait foi.
Mais les administrations mettent un peu de temps (10 ans ??  ) à le reconnaître, d'autant que le Ministère de l'Intérieur demande aux collectivités locales qu'elles s'assurent de cet état de fait par la production d'un acte du Juge aux Affaires Familliales. Lequel, débordé, ne le délivre qu'aux parents entrant dans une procédure de séparation, puisque l'acte est juridiquement inutile pour les autres.
Parce que les papas sont des méchants qui volent les enfants à leur maman pour les emmener à l'étranger loin d'elles.

Ce qui est tuant, c'est cette difficulté des producteurs de normes à comprendre que celles qu'ils ont produites il y a quarante ans doivent forcément évoluer. Un autre truc qui me tue, par exemple, c'est qu'on doivent mettre les momes sur un des deux comptes de sécurité sociale. Comme ça, si jamais tu emmènes les momes chez le toubib au débotté (ça prévient rarement avant, ces bêtes-là), et que ce n'est pas toi qui les as sur ta sécu, et que tu n'as pas la carte vitale de l'autre, tu n'as plus qu'à raquer, et te faire rembourser par l'autre. En attendant que la sécu et sa mutuelle le remboursent. 
A l'époque où cette connerie a été pondue, 10% des femmes travailaient. Donc, c'était toujours elles qui emmenaient les momes chez le toubib ! Il faudrait changer ça ? Mais pour la para-administration qu'est la sécu, ça demande tout un tas de complications, ça ! On va quand même pas s'emm... à essayer de prendre en compte dans des procédures administratives la façon dont les gens vivent réellement, sans dec !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On va quand même pas s'emm... à essayer de prendre en compte dans des procédures administratives la façon dont les gens vivent réellement, sans dec !



 Faut rester dans les "anciens modèles", non mais !


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Faut rester dans les "anciens modèles", non mais !



Ah, tu es venue prendre le reste ?


----------

